# What's Attacking Me? (Gnats?)



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi!

We have a major bug problem outside and have no clue what it really is and what we can do about it. It appears mostly in the evening....really, anytime after 4:00pm. We just moved outside of Chicago, and in the city, we never had this problem. The bugs also seem to follow us, if we are in the backyard, they'll swarm your head, if you go to dairy queen a few miles away, they're there too. Last night we went to Target that's about 8 miles away and they were still swarming our heads. 

As mentioned above, they seem to like your head. They don't bite you, but they just annoy you, and sometimes you will breath one in through your nose or mouth. Last night, when we were stopped, they really seemed to like my black side mirror on my car. You can see them just swarming around it.

From an area perspective, we live outside of Chicago. The area use to be a lot of farmland it's quietly disappearing. We have a pond and forest in our subdivision, but since it happens miles away from our house too, I don't think that's a factor.

I know that we can't do anything about them when we go elsewhere, but if there anything that we can do on our property? I would *guess* they are gnats, but I really don't know for sure. We like being outside, but it's no fun when you're being attacked.

Thanks in advanced for any hints!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gnats and a nuisance but relatively harmless. About all you can do is spray yourselves with personal insect repellent when outside. And I guess get some citronella candles or oil torches (Not sure they work but I associate the smell with my childhood and summer outside). Some say fabric softener sheets stuck in a shirt or blouse pocket help. Sounds mythological to me but this would certainly be easy and cheap enough to try out. 

Drug stores and so forth will have some repellents. Camping, fishing and similar outdoor gear places may have some stronger stuff.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gnats in these parts have teeth and do bite.:laughing:

Nothing worse than Gnats, Strawberry flies, Green Heads and Horse Flies, except for mosquitoes maybe. Down here, we have 'em all.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.

I've tried to use off (the deep woods one), and that doesn't keep these gnats away. I've read somewhere that wearing a hat helps because the gnats don't like flying around under the brim. Maybe I'll try that and see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Some folks around here swear by Avon Skin So Soft for bug repellent.

I can't bring myself to try it on a construction site, but that's the word.

I will say that I use Coppertone Sport sun screen and the bugs seem to stay away from me.


----------

